
Netflix explains how to build a network of similarity - randall
http://techblog.netflix.com/2011/04/more-like-this-building-network-of.html
======
Terretta
This actually about how to scale the physical and logical infrastructure
needed to compute a network of similars in reasonable amounts of time, not how
to build the data structure or algorithms needed to compute a network of
similarity.

